# 22-250 loads



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, I just picked up a Remington SPS varmint with the 26'' barrel in 22-250. Now in that barrel legnth what would you guys reccomend for some sweet loads. Any input appriciated.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Does it have 1-12 or 1-14 twist? My 1-14 Rem 700 VLSS really likes 36gr Barnes Varmint Grenades over 39.5gr Varget. CCI 200 primers, Winchester brass, COL 2.405,


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a R700 VS w/ 26" barrel 1/12" twist.

50g Nosler BT, or 50g v-max. 
34.0g Hodgdon Varget. 
CCI 200 primers.
Win brass. 
loaded to factory length (oal 2.350").

xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My go-to 22-250 load for getting onto 20 years has been 38.5 grains of H380, 50 grain bullet (used to use Sierra Blitz Kings, switched to Nosler Ballistic Tips when they came out) and a CCI 250 primer. OAl length 2.350". Sub MOA in every 250 I've owned...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> My go-to 22-250 load for getting onto 20 years has been 38.5 grains of H380, 50 grain bullet (used to use Sierra Blitz Kings, switched to Nosler Ballistic Tips when they came out) and a CCI 250 primer. OAl length 2.350". Sub MOA in every 250 I've owned...


Okay, I went load testing tonight, and with 34 grains IMR 4895 with a 55 grain Nosler Ballistic tip I was getting an inch group with 5 shots (I was just using a front rest, no sandbags on back, and some 1/2in. 3 shot groups. I bought some some guy was selling at a gunshow that were 55gr. Hornady Spire Points over 37 grains Hodgon 414 and they grouped AMAZING. Sighting in I was cutting the same bullet hole 99% of the time. So with this grouping with the 55gr. bullets I'm assuming it's a 1 in 12".


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have yet to find a 22-250 that will not shoot Hornady 52gr HPBT Match with a charge of H380. The load for powder may vary but near max is where I have found most shoot best.

While urinating, Chuck Norris is easily capable of welding titanium.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

People said:


> I have yet to find a 22-250 that will not shoot Hornady 52gr HPBT Match with a charge of H380. The load for powder may vary but near max is where I have found most shoot best.
> 
> While urinating, Chuck Norris is easily capable of welding titanium.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

i think your yellow tipped ones are just fine with the group I shot with them


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

oh and by the way yours is a 1-14 twist


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Wyomingpredator said:


> i think your yellow tipped ones are just fine with the group I shot with them


Those yellow tipped ones were in my 270, they were both Noslers ballistic tips though. I got to thinking about it and I have some 50 grain spire points. That first box of reloads I had were Hornady Spire points also. I thought they grouped way better, but thats just my cent and a half. I'll load some of them babys up with some 4895 and see what they'll do. Or maybe a little H380


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have not had much luck with 55gr Nos BTs in my 1-14. 40gr worked well and the 36gr bullets are excellent, I have a box of 50s, but have not loaded them yet. I am guessing they will perform better than the 55s did.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

laite319 said:


> I have not had much luck with 55gr Nos BTs in my 1-14. 40gr worked well and the 36gr bullets are excellent, I have a box of 50s, but have not loaded them yet. I am guessing they will perform better than the 55s did.


The groups we were getting today were pretty decent, but I thought the 55gr. Spire points worked better. Are they a shorter bullet then the ballistic tip? Maybe it was the H414 under it. Oh, what do you bulk reloaders think of the Dogtown bullets from midway, any good?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> but I thought the 55gr. Spire points worked better. Are they a shorter bullet then the ballistic tip?


I really don't know if one is longer than the other. I loaded about 500 of the Hornady 55gr spire points for a friend and for my bro in law, but I never shot them out of my rifle, and I don't have any left. I usually keep the last bullet of each different type and weight I load, but I since I wasn't shooting these I didn't keep one. I know the Hornady 55gr SPs shoot into 1 hole at 100yds with 36gr Varget in a Ruger #1 22-250.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

laite319 said:


> > but I thought the 55gr. Spire points worked better. Are they a shorter bullet then the ballistic tip?
> 
> 
> I know the Hornady 55gr SPs shoot into 1 hole at 100yds with 36gr Varget in a Ruger #1 22-250.


O.k., I know when I was sighting in with the 55gr. SP I was cutting the same hole nearly every time. (This was only two because I didn't have many and when it was hitting the same hole I knew that was where it was hitting). But when your cutting the first two it's probably goin to be dang close with the third unless I screw it up (like usual  )


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think a lot of people experience that. I always try too hard after seeing I have a good group going, and it makes me throw the forth or fifth shot


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

37.5 grains of win 748. cci 250 primers. win. cases. sierra blitzkings(prefered) or nosler b-tips. the blitzkinks seem to be better on fur


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

People said:


> I have yet to find a 22-250 that will not shoot Hornady 52gr HPBT Match with a charge of H380. The load for powder may vary but near max is where I have found most shoot best.
> 
> I concur... :beer:
> 
> While urinating, Chuck Norris is easily capable of welding titanium.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input everybody! Now I have anouther question. Is IMR 3031 a good powder accuracy wise? I was looking in my book and it has one of the smallest charges yet it has some of or the highest avalible velocity with every bullet avalible in .22 caliber. Does it burn well and produce good accuracy? I know that it will not be the same in all guns but I want to know what all of you think of it. Thanks!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I also use Win. 748 as bearhunter posted, but my rifle likes the 52 gr. BTHP Berger bullets the best. It also shoots the Hornady BTHP well, but gets a slightly tighter group with the Bergers.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one use the 52gr Hornady A-max? I have about 50 I am going to load in my 1-9 5.56. Thinking I may try them in the 22-250 also.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

almost all my loads are with IMR powders, not that others aren't good but when I'm working up loads 90% of my loads end up being IMR and ys 3031 is a good powder


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

My SPS Varmint .250 love 50 g Nos Bal. with 36g IMR 4895. You'll love that gun.


----------

